
Ask HN: I hate my SaaS startups, what should I do? - throwaway21230
Hey there,<p>Using a throwaway account for obvious reasons.<p>I&#x27;m currently running two bootstrapped SaaS startups on my own, making around $2000 a month. Both are working great, are (relatively) feature complete and I constantly get great feedback and compliments from customers.<p>My problem is, I HATE marketing. I just hate everything about it. Looking at SEO or growth hacking forums fill me with disgust. The same with writing cold call emails or blog posts.<p>I know I need to do marketing in order to make them sustainable, but I fail miserably at it.<p>I&#x27;m a problem solver. I love talking to customers, identifying their pain points and writing code that solves them.<p>I don&#x27;t have the money to hire someone to do the marketing for me. I&#x27;ve put everything I have into these startups for the last 3 years, so shutting them down is really not an option.<p>What should I do?
======
mindcrime
> What should I do?

I can see a couple of options:

1a. Suck it up and do the marketing that you know you need to do. This seems
to me to be the most straightforward option.

1b. See if you can find a way to automate some of the marketing. You said
you're a problem solver, so put your mind to work and solve the problem!

2\. Take on a partner who can do the marketing, in exchange for an equity
stake in the company.

3\. Look for some marketing student(s) who might be willing to work part-time
(maybe on a short-term contract basis) for a reasonable rate, and let them do
the marketing work.

4\. Sell the businesses to someone who is interested in putting in the effort
to market/grow them.

There are probably other options, but those seem to be the obvious ones.

